# Attaching a passive heat sink to the GPU backplate?



## Caelestis (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi everyone

Whenever I see a review of a GPU and they talk about temperatures and backplates, an idea buzzes in my head:
"What if I would attach a passive heat sink on the backplate which has round about the same size of it?"

I searched a little bit around and found this: *GPU Backplate Mod*

Has anyone of you ever thought about it? Maybe someone has tried it? And what do you think how beneficial it would be for reducing temperatures?


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 7, 2017)

Passive heatsink as the backplate. Yes I have one installed. Yes it's beneficial. I ran my Accelero Xtreme IV without it for a few months when I first bought it. Installing the back side heat sink gave me more OC headroom(~10 more MHz).
https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-xtreme-iv-280-x.html


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 7, 2017)

It only works if the backplate actually has contact with the core on the back of the PCB (with a thermal pad) , otherwise it will be useless , like most backplates , it will just dissipate indirect residual heat without much impact on the temps. If it dose then you need to make sure there is actual airflow going over the heatsink otherwise it will be again useless. I wouldn't bother though.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2017)

As long as you have contact between the heatsink and whatever you're cooling (thermal pades/tape would be ideal) and airflow over the heatsink it could help

if you dont have good contact you can actually raise temperatures, not lower them because you've blocked airflow to a hot component.


----------



## Agamemnon123 (Jul 7, 2017)

Another thing to look at is if You have a cooler close emoght to the VC a radiator on it's backplate might prevent proper installation - I had to sell my Thermalright True Spirit 140 and get the 120 version because of that - my new VC just didn't fit in - it was such a shame!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> It only works if the backplate actually has contact with the core on the back of the PCB (with a thermal pad) , otherwise it will be useless , like most backplates , it will just dissipate indirect residual heat without much impact on the temps. If it dose then you need to make sure there is actual airflow going over the heatsink otherwise it will be again useless. I wouldn't bother though.


A thermal pad or tim would be on the components on backside of pcb where core lies, maybe even where vrm and ram circuity is too


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 7, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> A thermal pad or tim would be on the components on backside of pcb where core lies, maybe even where vrm and ram circuity is too



I'm guessing he is doing it for better GPU core temps , he might shed 1-2C . Not worth the effort just for that but it's a nice thing to add I suppose.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I'm guessing he is doing it for better GPU core temps , he might shed 1-2C . Not worth the effort just for that but it's a nice thing to add I suppose.


Id put a fan on the back, same with a mobo too


----------



## delshay (Jul 9, 2017)

You have to be careful if you have a card in the next slot, can it draw in enough air. Fan(s) need a little space to draw in air, a minimum gap is required.

The closer the next device is to the fan, the less efficient.


----------



## erixx (Jul 9, 2017)

Contact or not, that is not the issue if it is hot anyway.
If it is hot (use your hand) that heat can be evacuated faster with a passive headsink.
Plus, for some pennies you can buy thermal stickers and fix them under the backplate at strategic locations.

Can't tell if this will rock your world!


----------



## trog100 (Jul 9, 2017)

i thought about putting a fan on the back side of my cpu socket.. i put a heat gun on it and motherboard temp was close to case ambient so gave up on what at first sounded like good idea.. 

whoops.. i should look closer before making comment.. i read cpu for gpu.. he he..

trog


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2017)

Full cover heatsink may looks good but i think it wouldn't give you much temp drop.. I prefer just the hot components like vrm or memory.. Beside that there many components that wont give you better contact


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2017)

Better of putting a fan there, just make sure it's blowing against it if there is no back plate, but if there is should be good either way.  Although how possible this will be will depend on video card ( back plate ) and CPU cooler but i have found it very beneficial.

Back plates do not typically make any real contact and could end up trapping more heat.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2017)

Didnt read one post...

"Why" is my question? Unless the backplate has thermal pads between it and the pcb, its there for show. That said, unless you are seeing vrm throttling, there really isnt a point to do this.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Didnt read one post...
> 
> "Why" is my question? Unless the backplate has thermal pads between it and the pcb, its there for show. That said, unless you are seeing vrm throttling, there really isnt a point to do this.



I do not believe the back plate is there for show, but more for support to stop the PCB from bending, and from the link he posted that massive heat sink would put a fair bit of weight on the PCI-e slot too.

Still believe a fan would serve as a much better solution, as it's the PCB that really gets hot and not really the back plate.

EDIT: if the pictures of the back plate i have seen are with all those holes in a fan or 2 would greatly help.

And sticking a massive heat sink as i think Mussels said could\would block heat from leaving the PCB which is probably why their is gaps in that back plate.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes.. support.. forgot that. Otherwise, aesthetics and support if no thermal pads.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 9, 2017)

IIRC, Gigabyte put copper heatsinks directly on the backs of some of their cards, and the results was that they did pretty much nothing.


----------



## Caelestis (Jul 10, 2017)

For sure, the backplate should not only be for "show" but should have direct contact with the PCB. That was already pretty clear to me. Maybe I should have asked the question somewhat differently.
For me it was more about whether it has a positive effect to cool the back of a GPU with a heat sink or if it is not worth the effort.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 10, 2017)

Caelestis said:


> For sure, the backplate should not only be for "show" but should have direct contact with the PCB. That was already pretty clear to me. Maybe I should have asked the question somewhat differently.
> For me it was more about whether it has a positive effect to cool the back of a GPU with a heat sink or if it is not worth the effort.


I dont see the point, as mentioned earlier.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 10, 2017)

No, as it be blocking the breathing holes and it's not there to cool in the 1st place. How ever putting some pads filling the gap between the plate and PCB may do if done right, more of a trail and error.

Is it VRM 2 you bothered about ?, if it's a reference board i do believe it's between the GPU and connectors.

But i think just using a fan just makes life much easier.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 10, 2017)

I see fixing a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 10, 2017)

No capacitors like heat and the pcb can get pretty toasty in places.  A lot of people tend to forget most other parts cannot take high temps.

My 290 has a lifetime warranty so i cannot say i am worried about it even more so after XFX sending me a 390 DD cooler for it which greatly improved it.

I do know by having a fan placed on top took a good 10-15c of the PCB temps.

I don't know about his card so yeah you could be right but most video cards get toasty on the PCB.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I see fixing a problem that doesn't exist.


maybe someone will make it a problem since there is already a solution?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is mostly a useless backplate finding excuses to become useful.

And still going to fail at it


----------



## Caelestis (Jul 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I see fixing a problem that doesn't exist.



I never mentioned that there is a problem. I was just curious if it would be beneficial and wanted to hear some opinions.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 10, 2017)

I see trying to make benefits where there are none. This really isn't going to yield anything.

Is that better (if I say the same thing a different way), Cae?


----------



## Caelestis (Jul 10, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I see trying to make benefits where there are none. This really isn't going to yield anything.
> 
> Is that better (if I say the same thing a different way), Cae?



You made your point. Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## F.A.F.N.I.K_BG (Jun 25, 2022)

Hi there Caelestis,
Short answer- no... JUST NO!

Long answer: the GPU I use is the AMD HD7950, specifically Sapphire Dual-X with boost: 








						Sapphire HD 7950 Dual-X with Boost Specs
					

AMD Tahiti, 925 MHz, 1792 Cores, 112 TMUs, 32 ROPs, 3072 MB GDDR5, 1250 MHz, 384 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The original cooler, that uses two 90mm fans keeps the card at max of 73 degrees. Removing the 90/5mm fans and replacing them with two 120/25 lower the temps to 60 degrees at full load. Unfortunatelly is't not so simple with the backplate radiator. I bought a dead GIGABYTE 7950 specifically for the heatpipe radiator (3x heatpipes), four 60/15mm fans and one 140mm fan. So let the problems begin:

1. You can't fasten the radiator to the backside. The bolts that fasten the original one are obstacle. Even if you make some holes and use longer screws its still not optimal coz on the back there pins, not a flat chip. Some pins are 1mm high, other 0,5mm so a good contact is not possible.You'll need a custom holder made of either metal, plastic, or cardboard and hot glue (the latter is my choise) and a lot of termal pads in different thickness;

2. Right above your gpu is the CPU cooler. If it's bulky it may be a problem coz the backplate radiator won't fit. Mine is a tower style and I had to spin it 90 degrees so there is 30mm tolerance instead of 20 (z87m motherboard). If its water cooling probably you won't have that problem;

3. RAM is also located above the gpu so you may have to cut some of the radiator fins in order to avoid contact;

4. due to the lack of space, and all the above mentioned components, you can't use big fans. You'll need more and smaller fans, which respectivly means more cable mess and noise (had to use 4 fans of 60mm);

5. Hot air goes up and so all the air, pushed by the fans on the underside, will be sucked by the above fans and driven through the backplate radiator, which will only increase the temps (from 60 to 63). You have to fing a way to supply fresh air. What I tried is to hide a 120mm fan in one of my 5,25"bays and make a cardboard tunnel to the backplate fans- not very practical;

6. Last, but not least, the gpu becomes double in weight and height and it can be problematic to insert and take out of the case.

In conclusion the idea souns good on paper but it's extreme hassle to set up and IMO it's leads to not much of a difference. It takes a lot of space and it makes overall maintenance a huge paint int the ***. If you need to lower you GPU temps the best you can do is attach bigger case fans to the original radiator. It may block some expantion slots but it's much better solution than going for a bacplate radiator.

I attach two pictures from the early stage. You can see the fan in the 5,25" bay and thecardboard tunnel. This is a test setup- I used a bunch of simple radiator just to see if they will dissipate heat when blown with fresh air. I don't have the habbit of photographing the whole process, but in short- CPU cooler was rotated,; replaced the radiators with a heatpipe one; made some cuts and added four fans; also swapped the 140mm from the picture with one 120mm fan. Don't go for it... just don't!

P.S. in the picture you can also see the GPU looks with 120mm case fans instead of the fancy stock fans 

Sincerelly: F.A.F.N.I.K_BG


----------



## maxfly (Jun 25, 2022)

Last post was in 2017...you likely wasted all that effort on a dead thread 

Didn't read it btw.


----------



## F.A.F.N.I.K_BG (Jun 26, 2022)

maxfly said:


> Last post was in 2017...you likely wasted all that effort on a dead thread
> 
> Didn't read it btw.


I know it's old, and probably dead, but 5 years later the same idea came to me and while searching I found the post, despite its old. So I left the reply in case someone else stumbles upon it too.


----------

